# Anyone any experience of 35mm Slide Scanners?



## MontyVeda (16 Sep 2020)

I've used one about 10-15 years ago and the process was painfully slow... but I've got a few boxes of slides that i need to digitise so I'm going to have to bite the bullet. 

As everything, there's good and bad when it comes to technology, so am looking for recommendations for a half decent slide scanner.


----------



## AndyRM (16 Sep 2020)

What's your budget?


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Sep 2020)

AndyRM said:


> What's your budget?


not much... but i reckon once most people have scanned their old box of slides, that's the last time they're likely to use it, so I might be able to get a very good 2nd hand one off fleebay at a similar cost to a less expensive brand new one.

So am just looking for recommendations of good ones, or experiences of bad ones.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2020)

https://www.cashconverters.co.uk/sh...ilm-slide-scanner/1016450?list=Search results


----------



## AndyRM (16 Sep 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> not much... but i reckon once most people have scanned their old box of slides, that's the last time they're likely to use it, so I might be able to get a very good 2nd hand one off fleebay at a similar cost to a less expensive brand new one.
> 
> So am just looking for recommendations of good ones, or experiences of bad ones.



If it's just for dedicated slide scanning, I'd be looking at Plustek - they have one which you can load up with several slides, which takes some of the time consuming pain out of things. If you wanted a flatbed, I'd recommend Epson.

I'd avoid Kodak (which seems odd). A friend of mine has one of theirs, and it really isn't great.


----------



## Cambram (16 Sep 2020)

I tried a slide scanner - it took ages. So I fitted up my old Canon Powershot pro 1 with a slide carrier. It focussed down to about 2" (super macro setting) and I just loaded the slide holder, pointed it at the window and pressed the shutter button. You may be able to pick up a similar camera from fleabay very cheaply. There are similar designs shown on the internet. A few samples dating from the early 1950's are shown. The black and white are from negatives easily reversed in pretty basic photo programs. I sold my Powershot pro as I have digitised all my negs and slides. Much quicker than scanning.


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Sep 2020)

Thanks @Cambram Yes I've been looking at concocting something similar to the above for my digital camera (not a DSLR though).

Also thanks @AndyRM ...unfortunately even 2nd hand, both the epson and plustec ones are around the £150-£200 mark.

@classic33 ...have you any experience of that particular scanner?


----------



## AndyRM (17 Sep 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> Thanks @Cambram Yes I've been looking at concocting something similar to the above for my digital camera (not a DSLR though).
> 
> Also thanks @AndyRM ...unfortunately even 2nd hand, both the epson and plustec ones are around the £150-£200 mark.
> 
> @classic33 ...have you any experience of that particular scanner?



Yeah, they are pricey, and if it's just a one off job then probably over-kill. 

I can't find any reviews of the Maplin one @classic33 linked, IME their own-brand can be a bit hit and miss. 

For £12 all in probably worth a punt I reckon.


----------



## Milkfloat (17 Sep 2020)

Get a decent one second hand and then resell it, you may even make money if you buy wisely.


----------



## Alex H (17 Sep 2020)

I've had an Epson 1640SU (flat scanner) for more years than I can remember. It comes with a kit to scan slides/ negatives. I've only used it a few times for slides, but it does the job. When I scanned my collection (~750 slides) about 15 years ago I bought a 'proper one' off ebay and sold it back when I'd finished (for a profit )


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Sep 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Yeah, they are pricey, and if it's just a one off job then probably over-kill.
> 
> I can't find any reviews of the Maplin one @classic33 linked, IME their own-brand can be a bit hit and miss.
> 
> For £12 all in probably worth a punt I reckon.


I can buy any generic/retail branded one off ebay for peanuts but they look like they'll disappoint (in both speed and quality). It is just a one off job... well, a couple of boxes, maybe 80 slides.

I could buy a quality one and resell it as Milkfloat and Alex suggest... but I'll have to spend a few weeks 'watching' a few on ebay to see if they actually sell.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Sep 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> I can buy any generic/retail branded one off ebay for peanuts but they look like they'll disappoint (in both speed and quality). It is just a one off job... well, a couple of boxes, maybe 80 slides.
> 
> I could buy a quality one and resell it as Milkfloat and Alex suggest... but I'll have to spend a few weeks 'watching' a few on ebay to see if they actually sell.


----------



## mistyoptic (2 Oct 2020)

I tried a cheap slide scanner thingy like the link above. Not impressed, too much dust ingress and no way to deal with it. Flatbed works well and often has dust and scratch removal feature but slow (and my Canon 8800 not supported in Windows 10, although it still works). I used the digital camera/macro lens/slide or neg carrier. Quick and simple but only if you have a suitable camera.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Oct 2020)

I bought a cheap one from Maplins years ago which was rubbish . It would totally over expose the centre of the image leaving a burnt out image like a halo .
We have loads of slides somewhere which we would like to digitise .


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I bought a cheap one from Maplins years ago which was rubbish . It would totally over expose the centre of the image leaving a burnt out image like a halo .
> We have loads of slides somewhere which we would like to digitise .


I've tried one of the sub £30 ones from ebay and while it rescued a few old negatives the quality was poor.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Oct 2020)

I have a Minolta one I bought in 2002. It can do 4 slides in a holder in batch mode. The trick is to do other things whilst it’s scanning , rather than wait for it to finish. With modern PCs it’s pretty easy to do other stuff whilst it scans. I try and do 25 slides a session. Then stop. You soon start making progress through your slides


----------



## mistyoptic (2 Oct 2020)

As an example, here’s one I prepared earlier. This slide was taken in 1963 at the centenary celebrations of the Festiniog Railway at Tan-y-Bwlch station. Slide photographed last week using a macro lens coupled to a holder for the slide


----------



## mistyoptic (3 Oct 2020)

For completeness and comparison, this is the same slide copied with the Maplin scanner (little self contained USB box) and then a crop from each pic showing the better detail possible with the macro lens/camera approach


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2020)

@MontyVeda, have you considered getting them copied onto CD/DVD at a camera shop?


----------

